# !APBT PEOPLE!- American Pitbull Terrier breeder suggestions?



## Salem (11 mo ago)

I have done all the research I personally could-. I am ready for a new apbt, but I need breeder suggestions, and I know what I want in a dog. But the problem is I've searched, and searched and can only find a few 'good' breeders, and most of the ones I've found only had 1-5 good dogs. While the rest of the dogs have pop-out eyes, too bulky, not a correct build or stance, too big of a head, or too big of a body- and don't have their dogs working in anything- but say they have working dogs. And overall have bad dogs. And I'm not even going to speak about the bad breeders. But I need help finding a good breeder, with nice working/sport dogs. (hunting/weight pull/agility/protection/flyball/tracking). I'd be up for just about any of these sports/jobs and more.- If you want pictures of the badly bred dogs, or the look of the dog I'm going for I'll show you.(but it is most likely the same dog you think of while hearing 'apbt'


----------

